# Fleece buying question



## foolsgold (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello Fiber Ladies 
I found this add on CL the other day
http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/grd/4919803607.html
I contacted the poster and they said $5 a pound and the fleeces were between 3-11# each. That was a bit more then I was wanting to spend so I didn't answer back. Yesterday she emailed me saying that they were wanting to do construction on the barn and to make an offer as they wanted to clear out the wool before starting. 
My question is this - I don't know what to offer her w/ out offending (assuming the fleeces are decent quality). Would any of you have a suggestion as to what to offer with out low balling it??
Thank you for your help ladies


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I would want to see much better pictures of the fleeces you want. A photo of the inside (shorn side) and a picture of the outside. Ask for a picture of the staple length next to a ruler. Personally I wouldn't want it if it was less than 4", but that's me. Would you go to pick them up? From the picture provided I'm not sure I would touch it, way too full of vegetable matter (VM). How long is the staple of the fleece? Before offering anything I'd want answers to those things,

If it is a fleece that is in good shape $5 is a good deal. You also do not need to buy the full fleece if they sell it buy the pound buy a pound and try it. I've never heard of a Shakerdale sheep. Off to look them up.

That's my advice. This time of year fleece are easy to be found. Just because someone is selling them doesn't mean they are worth the money.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree with Marchwind, that picture doesn't look like the fleece is worth even a dollar a pound, it's got a lot of stuff in it that's not wool.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have come to understand just how different each breed's wool can be. This said, the work involved in a VM filled fleece can be intense. I have seen fine fleece much cheaper than $5 a lb that would be a fraction of the effort to scour. Even with shipping, you can buy a very good fleece for less. I prefer getting a fleece for the flat price. I have gotten mine unskirted so far except for one from Average Jo which was a divine Mohair that was skirted and very clean plus very reasonable.

If you have doubts on how to select a fleece after doing some reading online about this, I do recommend a little research first....Look at pics of good fleece and see how they compare. Below is the listing I bought from Average Jo. Look at the lovely long locks without the VM. This cost me $40 for 4 lbs 9 ozs that had zero waste, what fun to spin...I loved it and it was worth every penny. For the same $40, you might buy an 8 lb fleece but have to cut off a lot, trim off even more than usual to as it has so much VM to remove...then if there is alot left even that which looks useable..it will simply take too much time to make it spinnable. Please let us know what you did?

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...r-fleece-raw-dark-light-gray-nw-illinois.html

I looked up the breed of sheep, somewhat rare but I agree with the ladies above....you want a fleece that you can work with if paying $5 a lb.


----------

